# Sehr leise 80mm Lüfter gesucht



## asdf1234 (24. Januar 2008)

*Sehr leise 80mm Lüfter gesucht*

Hallo, für mein zukünftiges Gehäuse suche ich noch 80mm Lüfter die sehr leise sind wenn es geht so um die 10dB besser noch darunter. Vieleicht auch welche mit beleuchtung blau oder so.


----------



## y33H@ (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sehr leise 80mm Lüfter gesucht*

Gute 80er sind der Blacknoise NB S1, Nanoxia FX08-1600, Noctua NF-R8, Papst 8412N/2GLE, Scythe Minebea Silent IC Low und er Silenx IXP 1500 - schau mal hier:

[HowTo] Silent-PC

*Auschnitt aus dem Lüfter Absatz:*



> *Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also für einen perfekten Lüfterbetrieb beachten:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cYa


----------



## GTASA1906 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Sehr leise 80mm Lüfter gesucht*

Ich habe diese in meinem Corsair verbaut be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 80x80x25mm 2000 U/min 16 dB(A)

sind sehr Leise und haben ne gute Qualität


----------

